# Dish Network



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

If you're debating getting DISH Network here is some info.

Featuring DISH Network Satellite TV for the whole house (up to 4 rooms) with FREE Standard Professional Installation, FREE activation, plus a $49.99 credit on their first bill.

If you are interested PM / email me and I will send you a Certificate # you can use when signing up to get the above offer.

Maybe you can get one for the Outback as well









Ron


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Already a customer, Ron...have been since 1998. Dish rules! I even had a second dish put on my house to get some other channels I usually never watch. Then I have another flat 8" x 12" rectangular dish / antenna receiver on my roof for point-to-point wireless internet. Such a geek.

Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Quick question....

I have four Dish TV boxes in my house although i never watch TV -- it was one of those -- buy 1 get three free offers from a few yars ago...

Question is: Is it possible to take one of the boxes/receivers from my house that I am not using and put it in the trailer and simply by another dish or am i missing something?


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ghosty

Yes it is just that simple. i have Direct TV ans thats all i did works great...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Yep, when you set up camp, and plug in the box, somehow or another a screen comes up that asks you what zip code you are in, then it tells you where to point the dish.

Ghosty, if I'm wrong, please correct me. I haven't gotten the extra dish for the Outback yet, but that is how I understand it to work.

Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ghosty, my initial thought was, yeah, just take the other rx'er and plug it in. But, now that I've pondered it a while, I'll bet they have closed that loop hole. After, if it was that simple, then why couldn't you loan one of the rx'er to your neighbor? I am guessing that the "master" rx'er has a single card in it that marks it as yours and the remaining 3 or simply repeaters. I would bet that only the master can be hooked to an antenna. Just a hunch.


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

vdub,

well you can loan to a neighbor, just need a long enough cord. probably technically against your terms of agreement with them.

each receiver has totally separate wiring up to the switch in the head of the receiver or the external switch depending on the model. There is no "master" receiver persay.

The only thing that determines whether your rx decodes the signal is whether your smart card ID is properly mated up with the rx ID the same way dish network has it set up in their system.. Shouldn't matter if the dish is on at home and you are also running a separate dish/rx in the camper.

I don't have a dish in the camper but considered it. I do believe it will work as I described because when I moved into our new house, I unhooked the dish network and reinstalled myself at new house. As part of aligning the dish, I actually plugged our "bedroom" rx into the dish and a small tv and sat it up outside by the dish so I could use the built in signal strength meter in the dish setup to help in aiming the dish. I was able to get stations on it when I had no other receivers & certainly not what I consider my "main" receiver connected.

Danny


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Do you have a card in each or maybe no card? My rx'er is an old '98 vintage model 3000. It requires a card in order to work -- no card, no workee.

Ah, I reread your post. What you are saying is that, you had a rx'er at your old house up and running and that it had a card in it. Then you took another rx'er to the new house and hooked it up without a problem. Yeah, I can see how that would work. But if the rx'er at your old house had been unplugged, then it would not work -- right? So they do need to see a card somewhere within YOUR system of 4 rx'ers. Wonder what would happen if you were on the road with one of your rx'ers and a thunderstorm took out the power to your house where the rx'er with the card was plugged in? Would that then make the one in your RV inop?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I will call Dish in the morning and tell them the truth (well sort of) and see what they say -- I am just going to tell them that for the next month we are going to our summer home (Outback) and would like to use/take the Dish TV there...

I will let you know tomorrow what they say...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

As I understand it, if you are paying for 3 recievers, it doesn't matter if they are in your house, or in your shed, or in your camper. I have DirecTV, and each receiver has a card plugged in the back. Each one is set up separately, and I don't need the others set up to use one. Each receiver is set up with DirecTV with the card#, and the box# of the receiver.

I will have to get another dish and try it out.

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Parker Outbacker said:


> If you're debating getting DISH Network here is some info.
> 
> Featuring DISH Network Satellite TV for the whole house (up to 4 rooms) with FREE Standard Professional Installation, FREE activation, plus a $49.99 credit on their first bill.
> 
> ...


We have Comcast, non digitial service a notch or two above basic , DH







Has got to have the GOLF station. We are down to one TV, the one we were using in the OB was 25years old ,worked great but the tuner died.

Anyway, How do you like the Dish? In Michigan we get a wide variety of weather conditions, Heavy rains, wind, ice storms.

Comcast runs alot of ads concerning weather problems and the Dish.
Your weather is very robust too. Are you satisfied? I would hate to be without TV in the winter in Michigan









We were lucky this year and didn't need to use the generator.2003 was used several times.

Talked DH







into putting in a gas log, took out wood burner this winter..
Poor guy then did a awesome mod, a custom fireplace surround, marble and oak. He needs to post a picture of it in the gallery under hobbies.







He finished it this weekend.














Today he started on the microwave vent mod. .
Going camping in July, Mi UP and Minnesota.
Jan


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I've had DirecTV for over a year and a half now, and can count the # of times I couldn't get a signal on one hand. Wish I could say the same for all the times my Comcast went out.......and just try to prorate the bill for them. They get a little touchy.

I will tell you this, if you call comcast, and tell them you are thinking of going satelite(sp?), they may jump over backwards to keep you. When I called to cancel my cable, they offered me a year of digital at almost half price. I already had the dish mounted on the roof, and was just sick and tired of paying them, so I still went with the satelite, but a few friends of mine have used that tactic to get a deal from them. Hey, you've got nothing to loose right?

Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I got Dish in '95. It has been blanked out once due to a heavy rain storm for about 2 minutes. Snow storms don't bother it at all. However, snow accumulation on the dish can cause problems. I've been in snow country now for the past 6 years and I have to sweep the snow from the dish about 3 times a season. You need to mount the dish in a position where you can get to it easily with a broom. Our neighbor has his mounted on the side of his house and only 4' off the ground. Mine is mounted on my 2nd story deck so I just walk out on the deck and sweep it off. Normally, the snow is not a problem since the dish is pointed south and the sun hits it all day.


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

The only thing I could see that DirectTV or Dish would say about a reciever not at your house, is since it's not conected to a phone line you may have to pay an additional outlet fee. (I think generally $5) If they don't bring it up, don't mention it.

I have 2 receivers, and only 1 has the phone line connected to it (generally phone line used when purchasing pay-per-view online)

You guys are right as long as ther rcvr & smart card are active you should be good to go. Some of the newer receivers have internal smartcard (even though they still have the door for a regular smart card)

I've only had trouble once in the middle of a snow storm, I think we got about 2' and there was about 6 - 8" of snow on the dish. Took a broom to it, and I was back in business.

Ron


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't have a phone line connected to any of my boxes. Don't use pay per view, and Directv said that was all I needed for anyway.

Tim


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

If you sign up soon, you can request Dish Madness II, this will get you 3 months of HBO/Showtime free!!

Man, I love competition that helps out the comsumer!!

Ron


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I have 5 TV s, they need to give away more than 4 free hook ups


----------



## jcball16 (Mar 11, 2004)

I have had direct tv for 7 years have had maybe 3 times it go out on me. And as for the phone line thing i have never hooked mine up. If you want to used pay-per view go ahead and order it goes thru thr dish the phone line is only there to see if you have ordered anything and that how you get billed. I always thought you needed it hooked up to view PVP but nope. But do rememebr this if you do order something and dont have the phone line pluged in and then plug it is at a later date it will show up on your bill. Just take it out when you go camping does not matter what reciver you take. And if you do tell them you are going to use it in another spot they dont charge you i have never been charge. they just want to know were the boxes are.. hope this helps out


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Got Dish Network a few months ago when one of the local channels here in Abilene refused to let the cable company carry them any more without being paid for it.

Get more channels on Dish anyway. Better picture and they carry the local chanels here, too. And cost less!

Mark


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Got Dish Network a few months ago when one of the local channels here in Abilene refused to let the cable company carry them any more without being paid for it.

Get more channels on Dish anyway. Better picture and they carry the local chanels here, too. And cost less!

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Trying to sort thru the costs is crazy. The best I can understand it is they will install 4 units free but charge you 19.99 and 5 dollars more for sets 2, 3 and 4 which totals to (thier number) 36.99 a month, far different than 19.99. and thats for basic

Am I understanding it correctly?

And for how long before its more money per month

John

I really want to get away from cablevision but not to pay the same elswhere.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

John, I have Directv, in 3 rooms. I pay 4.99 extra for each addtional room. I don't know where the 19.99 your referencing come's in. I also get the HBO package, which is an additional 12.99, so it is something like 42.00 for the basic (a gazillion channels + locals), 12.99 for the HBO (8 channels), and then the 5 for each additional set, plus any applicable taxes, cause CT can't let you poop with taxing you, and my final is something like $72 a month. It is a few dollars less then Comcast for a similar digital cable package.

I should note that, you don't get to determine where your local channels come from, the FCC does that for you. Even though I live in CT, and when I had cable, watched the CT affiliates for the CT news, the FCC feels that I live in the NYC local area, so I now have to watch 2,4,5,7,9,11,13 bla, bla, bla for my local news, 'cause I really need to know what is happening on Long Island, Brooklyn, or in Newark. Nevermind about Hartford, or Bridgeport, or New Haven. Ok, I'm off my soap box. The local channel thing is my only beef with satellite TV, and I would not trade it to go back to cable.

Tim


----------



## charles (Mar 14, 2005)

I checked into this and all the satellite does is let you pick up a signal. All the work is done through the reciever. You can use one of your recievers any where as long as you have a satellite to get the signal. However it is against your contract. At least with dirctv they will only mirror each additional receiver in your house for 5 extra dollars per a reciever. They will charge you the full price on the reciever in your RV since it is not in your house.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

So, the simple solution is to just take the receiver from your bedroom camping with you......


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Tim...that's what I used to do. I don't have DISH anymore...but still have all the equipment. (for sale if anyone needs extra dishes/receivers)

I bought a DISH 500 dish off ebay, and mounted it to a board for camping. Always worked great. I also built a PVC mount for the old style dish.

I had both cable and Dishnetwork for a couple years, and scrapped the DISH because of the local channel fiasco. I sure liked the dish though.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been using DirecTV for 6 years now. When we started camping I got an extra Dish and tripod from eBay for about $40.00 and I also purchase an inline signal strengh meter for I believe was $10.00 also on eBay which as made it very easy for one person to setup.

Basically, we just grab the receiver and remote out of the bedroom and go. Works great but I must admit that sometimes I feel a bit strange setting up a dish while camping. Of course on those rainy days its very nice.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Finally made the plunge. Dish TV getting hooked up today. Goodbye Cablevision!


----------

